# What breed is he?



## ashleynichole (Mar 31, 2009)

I've owned this horse for a few years now. His parents are unknown so the vet has kind of guessed at his breed and I trust their judgement. I'm just curious as to what other people think!  Also, before everyone asks about his scar, lol, that happened when he was a baby. His previous owner bought him off a guy who bought him from a farm in wyoming (i think). He said he might have gotten caught in barb wire fencing when he was a baby. Anyway, hes good now and it doesnt seem to be affecting him at all. Onward to the pictures!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

i say quarter horse???maybe??


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i say qh and tb


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

qh or appendix


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't dare guess lol but I have to say I love his coloring!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Could also be a Standardbred. Thoroughbreds aren't usually that thick.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

QH or QH/TB cross.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Appendix QH? That's my guess.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Quarter Horse, Very cute btw...


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Appendix would be my guess


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

tempest said:


> Could also be a Standardbred. Thoroughbreds aren't usually that thick.


would be a stretch for a standie -- they are never that colour. At least, I've never heard of one or seen one. Though I gotta admit, that lower lip had me going for a minute! 

Naw, for absolute sure this guy is....

not a clyde!

I'm a lot of help, eh?


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Has he always had a short tail?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My guess is a Mustang (second generation?) because of how thick and not really "refined" he is. Or maybe QH but I'm leaning more towards Mustang.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

He's more than likely a QH. They come in many different shapes and sizes. lol From the looks of those pics, he's built like a tank, and some qhs are known to be tall. He might just have some tb in him farther in back in his pedigree.


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say Appendix.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

come on what is he!! my first thought because of his big bum was a quarter horse


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Definately a QH Cross.

I love his coloring! He's such a cutie. =)


----------



## ashleynichole (Mar 31, 2009)

Lizz said:


> Has he always had a short tail?


 
No  He had a very long pretty tail but my sisters filly chewed it off! That picture was taken last summer so its quite longer now. Thankfully, she seems to have grown out of the chewing stage this time around!


----------



## ashleynichole (Mar 31, 2009)

boxer said:


> come on what is he!! my first thought because of his big bum was a quarter horse


Wow, you guys know your breeds!! He is an appendix  qh/tb And thanks for all of the nice compliments.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

woo hoo i got it right! lol


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

I say he is deffinetly all or part QH, maybe Appendix?

haha i was right xD


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

id say appendix....but he also has the same coloring as my old horse...hes very cute


----------



## paintsrock14 (Apr 16, 2009)

i think he is a quarter horse, just by looking at his head conforamation.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

im thinking quarter horse


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

I would guess QH/TB cross.. gorgeous horse! I loooove his face


----------

